# A Poem What I Wrote



## Marctwo (Oct 22, 2005)

Some of you may have visited the 'poetry thread'.  Well it kind of got me in the mood so I ended up looking through some old stuff.  I found this.

It's a merry little number that I thought may cheer you up. :Joker: 

_"The Life and Death of a Hero"_

_One long and desperate gaze
It's written on your face.
reflections of a dying soul with loyalty misplaced.
A vow to make amends
Another conscience cleansed
To compensate revenge of men who died for thier mistakes._

_A time to live and die
Betrays a fearful eye
Open to the world and ever reaching for the sky.
Behind a lost disguise,
Forbidden pride applies.
Ambitious in the end, forever waiting to arise._

_Relief, at last, for all
As all the Heroes fall.
Standing tall to pledge allegiance to the Berlin Wall._

I was a happy little soul in those days.


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wot no toads?

Seriously though *poetry appreciation vibes*


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 23, 2005)

lol.  I don't think I ever covered that subject - until I found TPF.  I guess I'm a more fully rounded artist now, though.  

Cheers Rob.


----------

